# Fathers Birthday Present



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

For my Fathers birthday my Mother and I got him a day out flying birds of prey which he and Mother when on today. He said he really enjoyed himself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great present !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We thought so, thats my mother if anyone was wondering!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I figured that's who it was. So are the birds hunting or is it more of an exercise thing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No just exercising them. Maybe thats one for next year!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

That is a pretty cool present. I don't know of anyplace around here where you could do that. I only know of two guys around me that practice faconry.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great gift ! Some people still do that type of hunting here in the states. I had a friend who was big into it. It was really cool to watch.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I really want a Goshawk but I just don't have the time to fly it and carry on with everything else! One day. Hmmm get rid of one time consuming bird for a new one....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken Wilded is or perhaps was a falconer. He has some pretty cool pics in the gallery of falcons and rabbits.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I really want a Goshawk but I just don't have the time to fly it and carry on with everything else! One day. Hmmm get rid of one time consuming bird for a new one....


 She must be at work today ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah but she's home now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If she reads that you may find yourself with a few of those hot peppers "where the sun don't shine".


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Here comes another cartoon knot!

Great pics Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nah she's just fine!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Here comes another cartoon knot!
> 
> Great pics Matt.


They are Mum and Dads Tony, some of us have to work!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Well tell them great pics.

I know all to well about the work deal.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Well tell them great pics.
> 
> I know all to well about the work deal.


Will do!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

All great photo's Matt, you Mother and Father look happy with those birds. I really like barn owls, somthing about the way thier feathers lay dirrecting the light towards thier eyes.

That eagle is awsome also, that is an eagle correct ? ! I had a Bald Eagle swoop in over head here last week. I was working on a landscape job I was on the skid steer and looked up there he was a very mature bird indeed. Told my helper lookie there...he had never seen one other than in the zoo. I tend to see them all year, you just have to have the eye for them I guess. Lots for people around here mistaken vultures for eagles.

Anyhow...great gift, job well done Matt !!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Know what you mean about the Bald Eagle OAC. We are starting to see them here in my part of Virginia. Went my whole life almost before I saw one. We also had a nesting pair down the road from where I live. News was so big that it made the local newspaper.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great present for DAD and some great pic's.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> Know what you mean about the Bald Eagle OAC. We are starting to see them here in my part of Virginia. Went my whole life almost before I saw one. We also had a nesting pair down the road from where I live. News was so big that it made the local newspaper.


Yes same here except we started with 2 pair back in the late 70's. One pair nested along lake Erie and the other along the Maumee river a tributary of Lake Erie. Both pair started producing right away. Had someone shoot one, never caught. But I am seeing them just north of Monroe, Michigan to as far east as Sundusky, Ohio. They are covering some ground. I have had them land close to me. Once while duck hunting I was sneaking along the back of the Maumee river and heard a woosh. Looked up in the tree above me and there he was looking down on me about 60 feet above. That was 10 years ago. I have watched them scoop up fish and land on a rock and eat them. They are doing very well here east, north and some west of Toledo, Ohio.

Glad you got to watch them nest ! I have seen nests but only durring the winter never durring the summer. They are quite large.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Great present for DAD and some great pic's.


Thanks Guys.

The Eagle is an African Battler Eagle. I'm glad to hear your see a lot of your Bold Eagles about, such a beautiful bird.


----------

